# Magnum Opus...



## sumer (Jul 19, 2010)

here is my tank...










tank specs- 36*18*18.


----------



## orisuechris (Aug 14, 2010)

beautiful!


----------



## Tomtit (May 16, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

looks good!


----------



## Big Dog (Nov 30, 2009)

Looks great.


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Soumya (Jun 30, 2010)

very nice tank...what is the plant in the right side surrounding the small rock?


----------

